# boat shoes - women's wide, lace up??



## aeg (May 15, 2012)

I have a lot of foot problems and have to wear custom orthotics. I'm going sailing Memorial day weekend and I can't find lace up boat shoes (those that look like tennis shoes) in a wide width to accommodate the orthotic. I will end up walking out of loafers if I put orthotics in them. Any ideas of a place that I can order from online? I've been told that I cannot wear my tennis shoes, but at this point, it's either sneakers or being in pain and miserable for 4 days.

thanks,
toni


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Sperry offers much of their inventory in both wide and extra wide widths. Check out their website.


----------



## aeg (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I already checked their site. The loafers I've seen in wide, but not the lace up type. If I've missed a pair, please post the URL.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you looked at men's styles? Order about 1 or 1-1/2 sizes smaller than you would wear in women's shoes.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Would Keens work?


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

My wife loves her keens, but the contoured insole may not work for custom orthotics. Sperry offers their original 2 eye shoe in wide widths. While its not an athletic type shoe, it does lace:

Sperry Top-Sider - Women's Authentic Original 2-Eye Boat Shoe

Another one to consider is Sebago. They have a three eye lace style in wide:

Women's Sebago Castine Dress Shoes - Sebago.com


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You can get some boat shoes with a discount at 
http://www.shoebuy.com/boat-shoes.htm

These folks have marine specialty shoes 
www.whitecapsfoulweathergear.com/cat/Sailing-Boots---Shoes---Socks_11.aspxat a discount

This company has the most complete inventory of marine shoes, and expert staff:
Team One Newport


----------



## latitudes (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm very happy with my sebagos in wide. they also stretch a bit too.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

How about Zappos? Easy to quickly narrow done what you're looking for, and free shipping both ways.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

I think if you are after a athletic look deck shoe in wide you are going to be out of luck or extremely lucky. A few years back Sperry had a mutual deal with New Balance and they made shoes in wide for men and I believe women. When they discontinued them I bought three pair and I have not seen them offered in mens, let alone womens, since. 
You may want to bite the bullet and get a pair of Sperry Billfish or similar as they are available in wides.
Good luck


----------



## getwet (Apr 12, 2012)

I know we did a segment on our website not too long ago about women's boat shoes and the feedback we've been getting is awesome. I have also heard a lot of good things about the Sebago Balas wide, and Sperry of course is a go-to for most women sailors.

You might want to take a look at the 
Adiddas Boat Lace
Vibram Five Fingers

I've especially heard good things about the orthodics in the Slam Code One shoes.

I know it's well past Memorial Day now, so you've probably got it figured out, but just in case here is the post How To Find The Best Women's Boat Shoes


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

throughout my sailing life--since i was 7 yrs of age, i have been seeking adequate sailing shoes-- there are NONE. top sLiders do just that--slide out from under your body when ye NEED the traction. so do all others i have met and tried. omega reef warriors were best things i ever found and they are n0 longer made. oh well.
bare feets for me--best deck shoes the gods ever made.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Ask you podiatrist about slim line orthotics. I am told they were developed to fit into ballet slippers.


----------



## red.sky (Jun 26, 2012)

absolutely most comfortable boat shoes ever! I've been wearing them all summer & love them. Zhink ZKG's - lightweight neoprene shoe, slip on, with laces to tighten fit. looks like a sneaker but definitely a boat shoe with a great non-stick sole.
And they come in pink too


----------

